# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for June 25, 2014

SANDSIDE beach at Reay has been sold to the Nuclear Decommissioning Authority for an undisclosed sum, it was confirmed yesterday.  The NDA agreed terms with owner Geoffrey Minter and bought the beach which has been the subject of a long-running legal dispute between Mr Minter and the United Kingdom Atomic Energy Authority.  However, it is not clear where the transaction leaves the legal dispute.

VIDEO games are usually banned from the classroom but two groups of pupils from Wick High School  have been encouraged by their teachers to hone their programming skills. and they have proved themselves among the most talented in the country after filling the top two spots in a national competition.

THE repeated knocking down of a wall, fencing and gate posts by vehicles, is literally driving a Berriedale farmer round the bend.  James Miller farms and keeps livestock on the land around the Newport area and, over the years, he has seen numerous accidents on the A9 corner at Catburn, Borgue.  Far north Highland councillor Willie Mackay is to press trunk road contractor Bear Scotland to put safety barriers on what he says is fast becoming a serious blackspot.

THE cost of building a new firing range at Dounreay has gone up by £900,000 in less than 18 months.   The range, which will be opened officially tomorrow, was originally estimated to cost £1.6 million but in January last year, that figure went up to £2.2 million.
WICKs young sea cadets are to keep alive the memory of those lost in a World War 11 sea tragedy. The unit  known as TS Campbell  has been officially linked with the HMS Exmouth 1940 Association in a weekend of poignant events.  Member of the association travelled from across Britain to witness the signing of an affiliation agreement between the two organisations.

A CANISBAY baker and a cocktail bar in Thurso have been shortlisted in the Highlands and Islands Food and Drink Awards.  Anne Body who runs Annies Bakery, has been nominated for the Young Shining Star Award, while Simon Collier is a finalist in the New Business section.

THE bad feeling between Dounreay Stakeholder Group and the Ministry of Defence over the latters hushing up of a radiation incident at Vulcan, has been dispelled.  DSG was unhappy that the microscopic leak at the nuclear submarine test reactor was kept secret for two years and was critical of the MoDs handling of the affair.  But members agreed at their latest meeting to resume normal relations.

ARTISTES from Caithness and others with strong links to the county were to the fore at a fundraising concert staged at Eden Court theatre in Inverness, at the weekend.  Four generations of the same family took part in the John, Ben and Mrs Mack Scottish traditional music show on Saturday, which benefited the renal unit in the citys Raigmore Hospital.  It prove an extra special evening for the members of the Mackay Scottish Dance Band whose founder Jim is from Watten, though has lived for many years in Inverness.

THE first silverware of the Caithness summer football season is ensconced in the trophy cabinet at Dunnet after Pentland United ran out comfortable winners against Wick Groats.  More than 300 fans were at Back Park in Castletown for the Colin Macleod Memorial Cup final to see the latest match-up of the two leading sides in the far north.

----------

